# 24 Hours



## Blake Bowden (May 24, 2010)

A doctor says to his patient, â€œI have bad news and worse newsâ€.

â€œOh dear, what's the bad news?â€ asks the patient.

The doctor replies, â€œYou only have 24 hours to live.â€

â€œThat's terribleâ€, said the patient. â€œHow can the news possibly be worse?â€

The doctor replies, â€œI've been trying to contact you since yesterday.€


----------

